# Xmas exchange came through this morning



## classiclincoln (Jun 4, 2013)

Back in June 2012, we put in our annual request for Xmas week 2013 for all the Caribbean spots we like.  Used our2 BR week 15 Grande Chateau unit and lo and behold, this morning I check my email and we're confirmed for a 2 BR unit at Captain Morgan's Beach Resort in Belize!

I'm a happy camper. :whoopie:

Will start researching the area and any help with restaurants or things to do is appreciated.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 30, 2013)

Lucky You!!! I've always wanted  to  go to Belize!!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats!

We snagged two weeks at the Villas at Banyan Bay in Belize and went April 2012.  Really enjoyed ourselves and I have some recommendations in my TUG review if you get a chance to take a look. I believe there are Capt. Morgan's reviews on there, too, but perhaps you've already seen them.

Favorite restaurants for us included:
-Hidden Treasures Restaurant (outdoors but upscale)
-Wild Mango's (my favorite)
-Caramba's
-Elvi's
-Antojito's (casual and across the street from the Villas @ BB where we stayed)

However, there are a lot of good restaurants on the island, so you'll have plenty of choices.  DH really liked the BBQ chicken he got from street vendors.  Groceries were expensive as expected, so we had breakfast and lunch @ the condo most days, and always went out for dinner.  There are some wonderful bakeries, too, and we got some yummy cinnamon bread and toasted it for breakfast.

Alcohol is pretty expensive, except for beer and rum.  If you like beer, there's a Belikin distributor where you can get a case for the week.

You may want to get a golf cart as I recall Capt. Morgans was a ways out from the center of town.  Or, I believe people also take water taxis to/fro there.  You probably don't want to be taking the golf cart out there after dark.

We booked all of our snorkeling, diving, etc. trips directly from our resort, so I'm sure you can do the same.  There are also several tour groups in town.


----------



## classiclincoln (Oct 5, 2013)

Should we get our golf carts at the resort or is there another company we should look at?

Thanks!


----------



## channimal (Oct 5, 2013)

enjoy! DW and I traded into Villas Banyan Bay 6 years ago.. absolutely love the island and the diving!

oh.. and the food!


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 8, 2013)

Our resort had an inventory of carts on site from a local vendor which could be rented daily or weekly.  But there are various vendors all over the place...I can't remember the name of the vendor our resort used.

DH just reminded me we weren't supposed to be taking carts over to the Capt. Morgans side (we didn't find out til later), so you may want to check with the resort for their advice.


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 28, 2013)

Sitting in the Charlotte airport waiting for the next flight back.  Flight from Belize City was delayed 3 hours due to mechanical issues.  First time we've experienced this (non weather delay) in 20+ years of flying.  I read (or heard) somewhere that Belize is what Aruba was 20 years ago and it's true.  Had a great time and will post review in the Market Place soon.


----------

